# wavemaker placement



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have just reworked a 72 G bowfront tank for Africans. Installing a Fluval 406, and I want to add a wavemaker (or a pair if needed, @ 800 gph ea.) for good circulation. What would be the best placement for the fluval intake, output, and wavemaker?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I think one at 800gph will be plenty. I am not sure on a bowfront but mine is a standard 75g with it pointing slightly upward and straight ahead splitting the tank in half so that the waste flows to the intakes on my filters.

It may take some playing around to find the best location but I would probably try to put it in one corner at the back and point it towards the front middle of the tank and see if it will cause the flow to more of less flow following the contour of the glass and back around. I am not sure where to put your intake for your 406 but maybe right in the middle? Just spit balling here...took me a bit to find the right placement for mine as well.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm kind of pondering between moving more surface water, or keeping the bottom clean. I don't want to overwhelm the fish with too much current either. It would be great if you could adjust the speed of the pump with a rheostat in the cord. This tank has enough rocky shelter, and it's centered along the bottom, so I'm thinking if I run the circulation downward across the back glass, it will keep the sand cleaner and maybe they will do more of their free swimming along the front of the rocks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of pondering between moving more surface water, or keeping the bottom clean. I don't want to overwhelm the fish with too much current either. It would be great if you could adjust the speed of the pump with a rheostat in the cord. This tank has enough rocky shelter, and it's centered along the bottom, so I'm thinking if I run the circulation downward across the back glass, it will keep the sand cleaner and maybe they will do more of their free swimming along the front of the rocks.


Well...have you tried pointing it downwards versus upwards? If pointing down it may be too strong for your fish plus blow around the sand.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I take care of this tank for a non profit and will be going there this week and I plan to install it then, so I haven't tried it out yet. I could probably have done with a lower output pump, but I wanted to make sure it would be enough, and I haven't used a circulation pump this way before. I was thinking if I aim it a little toward the glass, it won't blow the fish around. I don't want to stress them, just make sure there are no stagnant areas. Maybe just down enough to create a draft to keep the sand cleaner on the back. And maybe they will prefer hanging out in front too.

Are there any downsides on that idea you can think of?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> I take care of this tank for a non profit and will be going there this week and I plan to install it then, so I haven't tried it out yet. I could probably have done with a lower output pump, but I wanted to make sure it would be enough, and I haven't used a circulation pump this way before. I was thinking if I aim it a little toward the glass, it won't blow the fish around. I don't want to stress them, just make sure there are no stagnant areas. Maybe just down enough to create a draft to keep the sand cleaner on the back. And maybe they will prefer hanging out in front too.
> 
> Are there any downsides on that idea you can think of?


Hard to say without trying it. I know I put my maxi-jet 1200 in circulation mode(1300gph) to see the difference in my 75g and I will say it was WAY too much even pointing up. I put it back in power head mode(295gph) and I still had to point it up slightly.

I would point it slight upwards(not straight up) because 800gph is going to be pretty powerful if pointing straight ahead or even down. You can try it both ways and report back what you decided to do?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I should probably play with it some to find out. I can see that 1300 gph would be like a spa therapy jet!

Maybe if I drop a pinch of sand in here and there to see how fast and where the water moves it will help to show me what works.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Yeah, I should probably play with it some to find out. I can see that 1300 gph would be like a spa therapy jet!
> 
> Maybe if I drop a pinch of sand in here and there to see how fast and where the water moves it will help to show me what works.


Yep....the sand will give you a good idea......hard to know without trying it. Be sure to report back what you found...


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, I put the wavemaker in today. No problems. It moves the water but not violently. I have it aiming slightly against the back glass and the filter output aiming at the front glass at an angle, so the water movement seems pretty good, but not enough to push the fish around.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Ok, I put the wavemaker in today. No problems. It moves the water but not violently. I have it aiming slightly against the back glass and the filter output aiming at the front glass at an angle, so the water movement seems pretty good, but not enough to push the fish around.


Good news....glad to hear!!


----------

